# Chronic Achilles tendon rupture



## PLAIDMAN (Jul 22, 2011)

What dx code are you using for a chronic Achilles tendon rupture

I'm not sure about 727.67 says non traumatic........this injury was traumatic, its just old

Not sure about internal derangement code as the Achilles is not in a joint?

any thoughts?


----------



## jdemar (Jul 22, 2011)

I  use 727.67 for recurrent, if it is traumatic new injury it would be 845.09.  I relate it to the shoulder for current traumatic injury rotator cuff 840.4, but if the patient is 60 some years old and has had pain for years and does have a rotator cuff tear, but who knows when or how they did it I use 726.10. 

Just my thoughts what do you think.?


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jul 22, 2011)

my problem is the 727.67 title of code says "non traumatic" , it doesnt say chronic, old , recurrent , like some of the other chronic codes do.  this particular patient did have a significant fall down some stairs, but it was quite some time ago, so would you use a code that says "non traumatic"??


----------



## jdemar (Jul 25, 2011)

No I would not use non traumatic code, sorry, misunderstood. 

In checking cross codes 845.09 is an allowable code for the 27654 CPT code and since the ICD 9 code does not specify current injury you might be able to use it or you may look @ 905.8, _late effect _of tendon injury classifable to 840-848.  I would querry the Dr. on which to use.


----------

